# Health Certificates



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There is a topic at the ND site on the refuge forums about out of state hunters who bring dogs into the state needing a health certificate from a vet with a number from the ND Health Dept.Anyone else hear about this???


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

It is true. It is being handled by the board of animal health. There have been some restrictions for years that most people don't know about. For instance for many years if you brought a dog into ND (most states have this law) you need to have proof a vaccination with you . This is a little stronger, and you need a clear health check for the vet and they get a number or permit from the board of animal health. I don't know much more about this as G&F really has nothing to do with it, it is all run by the board of animal health. I don't know who is going to enforce it, the wardens have enough game and fish violations to worry about and won't be enforcing it. The board of animal health has no enforcement or field personel so I am not sure what they plan on doing with it.


----------

